# SS Criterium Racing



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about using a SS in a flat crit against guys with gears. 

Has anyone done this? 

What gearing did you use? 

How did you do? 



Background: I've raced criteriums, circuits, track and SS cross country in the past year. The bike I would use is BB30 with an eccentric BB. If I win the lottery I'll go for a carbon District with gates drive.













UPDATE!

I'm going to use my track bike. Here it is set up SS. 16lbs.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

hopefully you don't have grand plans to win or contend (if in the proper category)


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You probably will lose. Hitting the big ring is kinda of a big deal. And sometimes, there aren't very many climbs in crits which means without the huge gear inches you might need means you lose. 

You probably can do it on a 6 speed geared bike, or even a single ring front only rear derailleur bike. But a single gear is just asking not only to be made fun of, but be made fun of before, during and after the race. Even with that Madone.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the words of encouragement 

Even more encouraging is this video of a guy winning a state crit championship on a SS: http://youtu.be/JGpxZoNLnj4
I just found the video. From the race reports, it looks like he placed first and second in two other races that day. Pretty cool if you ask me!





So...back to the original question: Has anyone on here raced a crit with SS?


My track bike needs a new wheelset anyway...maybe it's time for a set with flipflop fixed/free hub.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Hero... you must realize that Cat 1/2 is Cat 1/2. 

Also, that course could have been completely flat and hence why an SS with a 53/11/12/13/14 could win such a race. Or... maybe all his real competitors had crashed or mechanicals. 

Either way, you should note my language from the previous post. I said "probably". I didn't say "impossible". Just because he can do it, doesn't mean you can. I know I can't. I've raced up to Cat 4 and I just can't see it happening. 

Sure I'm not the best racer, but it's pretty improbable especially if there's any sort of climbing.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the words of encouragement 


So...back to the original question: Has anyone on here raced a crit with SS?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, nobody here has done it because nobody is that stupid. Okay. Buy the stupid bike and prove us right. It's gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Who hurt you? WHO?


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

There's a guy in Minnesota who races crits and cross on SS and does pretty well. Not sure about the name, Helmbrecht maybe? Has a very impressive bushy beard anyway.

If you've got a big engine there's no reason you can't do well in a crit. Get in a breakaway or solo OTF, find your rhythm, and see what you can do. Unless it's an uphill finish, you probably don't want it to come down to a sprint.

Apart from the sprint, flattish crit speeds don't vary by more than the range you can vary your cadence.

I've ridden many crits in the one gear, maybe only shifting to higher on the last lap.

btw, nice find of the Brian Eppen video. Guy is one of the smoothest pedallers I've ever seen.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

In the last crit that I did I think that I shifted twice. If you're smart about it you may be able to do it with an SS. If you can spin well then you'll have an easier time. Use those track legs.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Of course it can be done -- if the circuit is relatively flat and short enough (shorter straights would be advantageous), there's no reason someone w/ a big engine can't do pretty well on a SS in a crit -- despite the expert/well informed advice you've already received.

I finished in the field of a city crit a few years ago riding something like 90-92 g.i., and there are a couple guys who regularly finish well in the Cat3 field on a short (6 turns on a .5mi loop) local course.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've also had crits with minimal shifting, but knowing the gear prior to the race could be very challenging. In most areas, crits are the priority races, so nobody races a SS in the crits, especially when you factor in that a given category will have inevitable sandbaggers.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The Trek District carbon comes with an equivalent 44/17 right? I've ridden one, but even in a cat 5 crit I think you'd need more gear inches. Around here a cat 5 crit of a half hour plus one lap averages around 23-25 mph on a flat course. Given that I'd calculate the gearing needed and set the bike up for that if I were to try it or you for your course. I wouldn't dismiss trying it, the worst you can do is get dropped or struggle like hell, and that's what everyone else in a crit does if they don't win 

I've always leaned towards using my single speed for a time trial, which I hope to do someday.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, the district probably has junk gearing. 55X22 is 67.5 gear inches -- Which is perfect for commuting in san francisco (and terrible for a flat crit). I did a hilly ITT on the track bike in 26 minutes or so using 49X16 (82.7gi). The hills up were a grind and the downhills were insane. I've used 49X14 (94.5gi) and 49X15 (88.2 gi) on the velodrome. I'd probably stay just under 90 if I do this, if I use the little ring on my full size crank I can run 39X12 (87.75). With the compact crank, 50X15 is 90gi on the nose. 
http://www.wmrc.org/downloads/gearchart.pdf

Lastly, I'm not really worried about sandbaggers. (Maybe I'm the sandbagger.)


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Be sure to drag along a friend to snap pics. We want documentation.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Local Hero: *(Maybe I'm the sandbagger.) *

No doubt about that ... if you win!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Go for it. If you kick some geared butts that will be all the better. Hell Travis Brown a few years ago road a SS to big win in CX. Always good to be the underdog. Let us know the results.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, I'm going to do it...

My next wheelset will be deep tubular carbon with a flip flop fixed/free track hub. Probably something chinese or of the Williams/Boyds/Neuvation variety. I want something I can smash on without worrying about the replacement costs of 808s or TKOs. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Neuvation is nice.


----------



## Speedmenace (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a sick single speed bike


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Neuvation is nice.


From Neuvation: 

Sorry but we don’t offer any flip flop hubs or track hubs.

Thanks,
Nevin

Customer Service
Neuvation Cycling


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

just built your own wheelset. I use this on my track/fixed gear bike:









I used a flip/flop fixed/fixed miche 32h hub on the rear but you can do the same with a fixed/free. I would probably suggest 50 or 60mm profile rims instead of the 88 for the front though.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

That looks really nice.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I'm thinking about using a SS in a flat crit against guys with gears.
> 
> Has anyone done this?
> 
> ...


I've done it a few times, usually in training races, or races I don't expect to place well in, anyway.

I've used a Steamroller for a few, but most recently I've raced a Lemond Fillmore (the earlier, TrueTemper OX Platinum version). 

I run a 55x16 gear. Had to go w/ the 55 ring since I can't get a freewheel smaller than the 16. That works out to 92.8 GI, which in turn is approx. 27.5 mph at 100 rpm, or 22 mph at 80 rpm, or 33 mph at 120 rpm. I figure if I can't ride anywhere between 80-120 rpm, I don't need gears, I need training. The only time it really becomes an issue is the final sprint.

Here's the thing about SS crits, you'd have to experience it to understand. It's almost zen-like. Don't worry about what gear you're in, when to shift, what if I blow a shift, what if I drop a chain, etc... just pedal. Frees the mind to worry about so many other things that are much more important, or to just not think about too much of anything.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

there's a guy on bikeforums.net that races his aluminum Dawes SST in the local crits...lemme find pics

BIKE/PORTRAIT - PAUL AND HIS DAWES | CYCLEANGELO








.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Can you do a USAC mass start on a bike without brakes?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Can you do a USAC mass start on a bike without brakes?


They wont allow it around here.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JohnHenry said:


> They wont allow it around here.


I would think so, too. I'd think in big enough races, people might successfully sneck by the officials, but I wouldn't suggest riding w/o brakes on road events.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I was considering buying a new wheelset with a fixed/free hub...it seemed like a good excuse to upgrade away from the stock wheelset. 
I also fantasized about getting a BB30 SL3 S-Works and making that my SS crit machine. 
After a financial reality check I decided to just use a 16T freewheel on the fixed/fixed hub of my track bike. 

this:









will go on this: 








(don't worry I adjusted the saddle)

I'll be using 49X16, just under 83 gear inches. If that's not enough I may have to get a bigger chainring.
I'll use brakes. 
I have to find out if aero brakes are required or if I can use the brakes I have on hand, one of which is on the cowhorns in the above photo. 

There's a nice flat crit here on October 2nd. 
It's flat, five corner 1K course. 
That's the one. 
Between now and then I'll try to get some practice on the Saturday ride.
The course is flat for the first several miles.
If I can hang with the A-group until the hills I should be OK in the crit.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

My guess is that the dude on the previous page swaps out handlebars and brakes (and flips the wheel) depending if he's racing on the track or in a crit.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Who said:


> My guess is that the dude on the previous page swaps out handlebars and brakes (and flips the wheel) depending if he's racing on the track or in a crit.


Maybe it's a special event.
The picture is dark and I can't see brakes on any of those bikes. 
The guy on the planet X has a track helmet and track bar wraps.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I was considering buying a new wheelset with a fixed/free hub...it seemed like a good excuse to upgrade away from the stock wheelset.
> I also fantasized about getting a BB30 SL3 S-Works and making that my SS crit machine.
> After a financial reality check I decided to just use a 16T freewheel on the fixed/fixed hub of my track bike.
> 
> ...


A couple of notes: 

1) a track bike that'll take a front brake isn't good enough to meet USAC regs. You need front and back brakes.

2) 49x16 is waaay too low a gear, unless you've got elite trackie-like legspeed. To figure a good gear to use, look at the typical speed for the bulk of the course you're going to ride, and pick a gear that'll get you there at your normal race cadence. You can calculate your approximate speed at 100 rpm by multiplying your gear inches x 0.2973. Your 83 GI example would only get you to 24.5 mph at 100 rpm.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. 

I have both front and back; the bike is drilled for both. 

If I don't get a set of aero brake levers I'll use my levers for the tops. 
Another optio: Can TT levers be used on the end of drops, facing forward? 

You're right that 49X16 might not be enough. 
I've won on the velodrome with 49X15 and 49X14 but the latter is too high for my tastes. 
It looks like freewheels go down to 13T. 
Here's a 15T ACS Crossfire Freewheel 15t Gun Metal - AEBike.com
I'm lost here - is that the wrong kind?


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> ...It looks like freewheels go down to 13T.
> Here's a 15T ACS Crossfire Freewheel 15t Gun Metal - AEBike.com
> I'm lost here - is that the wrong kind?


won't work on a track hub...
as it states in the item description, it is metric threaded - it is meant for the small side of a bmx hub, as are all smaller ss freewheels.
the smallest common fw that will work on your english threaded hub is 16t.
there is one 15t that would fit, from ac(not acs) racing, but its quality is questionable.
good luck...you're gonna need it


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

markaitch said:


> won't work on a track hub...
> as it states in the item description, it is metric threaded - it is meant for the small side of a bmx hub, as are all smaller ss freewheels.
> the smallest common fw that will work on your english threaded hub is 16t.
> there is one 15t that would fit, from ac(not acs) racing, but its quality is questionable.
> good luck...you're gonna need it












You can see it in this photo, the threading on the right side of this hub is much smaller diameter than that on the left side... when freewheel specs say 'bmx flip/flop', it's not the same as fixed/free.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

All right, 16T is as small as I can go. 
I'll have to buy a bigger chainring or use my spare 39/53 crank. 
Do you guys think a double will work or will my chainline be too skewed?

Damn, there's a guy selling a 50T DA chainring for $45 on craigslist.
I don't think I can go smaller than 52.
It might be worth to buy the new 50T just to have it.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> All right, 16T is as small as I can go.
> I'll have to buy a bigger chainring or use my spare 39/53 crank.
> Do you guys think a double will work or will my chainline be too skewed?
> 
> ...


A double crankset will be just fine, especially if you're not using a 1/8" chain and as long as you don't run too much slack. There's plenty of flex built in to a 3/32" chain, and you're not really talking about that big a deflection. If you're really concerned, put a cassette spacer behind the freewheel, pushing it out the a bit. You'll have plenty of threads on the freewheel side to take a spacer and still fully engage all the freewheel threads.

Just curious, but what category do you race, and what sort of speeds are you expecting? I'm asking, 'cause in my experience you'll end up running a higher gear on a SS in a crit than you would a track race. It's one thing to spin 120-130 rpm for a 5 lap scratch race, or even a 40 or 50 lap points race, but it's a whole 'nother thing to spin that fast for 45 minutes or more worth of a crit. At least that's been my experience. I guess if you typically ride a crit in a 53x17 on your geared bike, you could ride 50x16, but my experimentation with gearing for crits lead me to go a bit higher, not lower, than what I thought I'd use when I started out.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I appreciate your advice. 

I just started racing this year: cat 3 on the track and 4 on the roads. 
Average speed will be under 25mph. 
I have a compact crank on my crit bike and will try some 50X16 tomorrow. 
If that doesn't feel right I'll get a bigger chainring or use the 39/53 crank on the SS. 
If it feels OK I'm going to buy the 50T. 
50X16 @ 120RPM = 30mph

The race on 10/2 is five weeks away.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, I don't think the double crank will maintain the correct chain line. For example my fixed bike has a front chainline spacing of 42 MM (normal track bike spacing) my geared road bike with a compact double goes 50 MM if you measure to the center of the chain to the center of the frame. You might be able to make it work if you move the big chain ring to the inside postion. If you need any help on how to measure google chainline 42 MM or maybe chainline spacing.

Hope this helps, Axlenut


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

axlenut said:


> Hi, I don't think the double crank will maintain the correct chain line. For example my fixed bike has a front chainline spacing of 42 MM (normal track bike spacing) my geared road bike with a compact double goes 50 MM if you measure to the center of the chain to the center of the frame. You might be able to make it work if you move the big chain ring to the inside postion. If you need any help on how to measure google chainline 42 MM or maybe chainline spacing.
> 
> Hope this helps, Axlenut


It won't be perfect, but it will work, especially if he uses a spacer as I recommended. I've been running a double crank and flip/flop hub w/ multiple fixed gear combinations for years and have never, ever had a problem with the ever so slightly not perfect chainline. I also have a few years experience setting up my fixie for single speed criterium racing or fixed gear time trialling, always using the outer chainring position, and have never had a problem there, either. 

Perfect chainline is highly over-rated.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, I picked up an ACS 16T freewheel today at the LBS. 

I'm going to see about putting my sram red 39/53 on there. 
Hopefully there are not bottom bracket or width issues. 
A spacer probably wont work because my hub is fixed/fixed and I'll be short on threads.
I'm trying to do this without buying a new wheelset. 

The LBS has a 52T origin 8 chainrings for $40. 
I'm still deciding on the 50T DA chainring. 

Another advantage to the sram crank is the 172.5 arms; the track arms are 165.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> OK, I picked up an ACS 16T freewheel today at the LBS.
> 
> I'm going to see about putting my sram red 39/53 on there.
> Hopefully there are not bottom bracket or width issues.
> ...


You know, we're expecting a race report afterwards...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

mudge said:


> You know, we're expecting a race report afterwards...


For sure. 

I'm going to see about getting a gopro hero.


----------



## DavebikerLA (May 2, 2009)

There's a kid who races a cat 4 on a single speed. I'm actually thinking of putting on a SS specific race in Socal. I think it would be interesting to see what gearing people use.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Awesome thread.

My experience with a bad singlespeed conversion a while ago is that parts that are gated to facilitate shifting will shift, whether you want them to or not. The Origin 8 chainring, assuming it doesn't have gates, is a good idea.

The SRAM rings are probably gated. But, I don't have a set in front of me. So, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Get you some man....don't listen to people telling you you can't do it.

Honestly...what's the worst that can happen? You get dropped?

So what.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a gopro but will need the handlebar mount. 

The 53T chainring is on order at the LBS. 

I had the 16T freewheel.

Tomorrow I'm going to look at some carbon tubulars. 50/82.

I'll probably use sram force calipers with yellow swissstops 

Right now the lever options are cross style or TT levers, mounted upside down/facing forward.

I may have to buy some SS aero levers and rewrap the bars.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Can you do a USAC mass start on a bike without brakes?


I didn't think that we were talking about going without brakes. Even if you could - would you really want to?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I got the wheels & mount. Once the gopro finishes charging I'm going for a test ride.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

waldo425 said:


> Even if you could - would you really want to?


I wouldn't, but the picture on the front page showed at least 2 bikes without brakes, although I doubt it was a real race because they had track bikes and it was at night. 

That being said, a friend of mine found out that there was someone on a track bike at his local crit that somehow got past "inspection". This guy crashed himself out and took a few guys with him. I don't think anyone was seriously hurt, but he didn't make any friends with a move like that.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I plan on using a freewheel and brakes.

There will be nothing 'illegal' about my bike.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Salinas Valley Criterium - Cancelled | Northern California Nevada Cycling Association

Cancelled.

EDIT for picture: 










No, I don't race with those pedals 


Yes, I will use this in crits next January.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I wouldn't, but the picture on the front page showed at least 2 bikes without brakes, although I doubt it was a real race because they had track bikes and it was at night.
> 
> That being said, a friend of mine found out that there was someone on a track bike at his local crit that somehow got past "inspection". This guy crashed himself out and took a few guys with him. I don't think anyone was seriously hurt, but he didn't make any friends with a move like that.


Not too surprising that someone tried doing that. It is surprising that it wasn't caught though. I'm at least hopeful that someone would catch it around here. I'm going to try and actually race road next season and climb the ranks but I'm really not looking forward to Cat 5 road racers for obvious reasons. I've been spoiled by Pro 1/2 fields on the track.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> Not too surprising that someone tried doing that. It is surprising that it wasn't caught though. I'm at least hopeful that someone would catch it around here. I'm going to try and actually race road next season and climb the ranks but I'm really not looking forward to Cat 5 road racers for obvious reasons. I've been spoiled by Pro 1/2 fields on the track.


Waldo, do you happen to know your USAC regional coordinator who handles upgrades? Or more importantly, does he know you? On occasion, you can make a request to him/her that "I'm a Cat2 trackie, starting road ..... can I get a quick bump to Cat4?". If they know you at all, there's at least a chance that the request will be granted and you can skip out on the 10 sketchy Cat5 fields. It's at the coordinator's discretion, but worth a shot. I've seen that done more than once in this region. The guys definitely had a lot of experience, the coordinator was confident there would be no issues with skills/safety.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

In my region, I don't think skipping Cat. 5 would be worthwhile - 4s and 5s start together a ton. Although it would mean you could start working toward racing in 3 before getting those ten races.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

waldo425 said:


> Not too surprising that someone tried doing that. It is surprising that it wasn't caught though. I'm at least hopeful that someone would catch it around here. I'm going to try and actually race road next season and climb the ranks but I'm really not looking forward to Cat 5 road racers for obvious reasons. I've been spoiled by Pro 1/2 fields on the track.


In a way, I think in a 4/5 field and large field, officials may not be paying as much attention. I remember a crit where a guy almost started with clip-on aero bars. One final check seemed to detect that, although the guy threw a damn fit. The "big" thing a few years back were sleeveless folks. Man, they threw big fits!!!

Good question on your field. Definitely worth talking to your local upgrade coordinator. If you've got a nice established reputation, I could see you starting in 4, but they're often just as bad as the 5s, just more "confident". Then again, if you ride away from the field a few times, perhaps they'll fast track ya.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

JustTooBig said:


> Waldo, do you happen to know your USAC regional coordinator who handles upgrades? Or more importantly, does he know you? On occasion, you can make a request to him/her that "I'm a Cat2 trackie, starting road ..... can I get a quick bump to Cat4?". If they know you at all, there's at least a chance that the request will be granted and you can skip out on the 10 sketchy Cat5 fields. It's at the coordinator's discretion, but worth a shot. I've seen that done more than once in this region. The guys definitely had a lot of experience, the coordinator was confident there would be no issues with skills/safety.


If you're a cat 2 on the track and do anything besides time trials, I'd say your local USAC coordinator should put you in as a 3 on the road, minimum. The skills/fitness required to ride at that level on the track far surpass the skills/fitness required for cat 4, or even cat 3 on the road, but I can't see them putting you in with the cat 2 field 'till you prove yourself.

Having said that, if you're a legit cat 2 (not just pack filler who refuses to downgrade) then you should be able to earn your way out of the cat 4 rank in just a few races. IOW, you better podium in every race you do.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

OTOH, do a few races in 4 to give those sandbaggers a hefty dose of their own medicine.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

Local Hero,

You can do it.

I don't race anymore but I still ride a lot, SS only. I only ride with roadies and I kick a lot of butts.
BTW, that's the perfect training for what you're planning to do.

Too bad it hasn't ocurred to someone to have SS/FG crits.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

53 X 16

new bars.
el cheapo levers. 
sram force brakes

updated picture here and in the OP. 

I'm going to do a series of flat crits on Jan 8th, 15th, 22nd, 29th. I'll gopro them. 









^SS









^Fixed for the velodrome

The switch back and forth takes less than an hour.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

I was talking to a guy yesterday who was doing The Simi Ride in the toeclips, lugged steel, and downtube shifter era. Thurlow Rogers would do the ride fixed gear, 39x21 and not get dropped. Lots of pros, in the past and in the present, do The Simi Ride. Floyd Landis was there last Satuday and Chris Horner paid a tribute to it on the victory podium after the last stage of the 2011 Tour of California.

I did half The Simi Ride last Saturday on my single speed. The part that I did included Mullholland Hwy. which is 9 miles of very hilly road. The ride re-groups at the end of this section. My goal was to make it to the re-group before it left and I did it!

PS I did it on a all steel single speed cyclocross bike with 48x16 gearing, 79gi.
The flats and rollers were not a problem at all. I did almost all of the climbing out of the saddle. That meant some pretty long stints standing.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Like a couple people said^ Just do it! I have similar aspirations myself for next season.

I haven't raced a SS in a crit yet but about a year ago we held a 10mile fixie race on a stretch of road that had a couple tiny rollers and it ended up being the person with the biggest gear wins. The winner rode a 53x15 and I was riding a 52x18, I finished 3rd or fourth out of 10. I out sprinted a cat 3 guy who had been drafting me since the halfway point, a proud day for sure since it was only my second or third race ever.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I look forward to hearing how it goes. My LBS owner says I shouldnt do my first crit on a single speed. He says the cat 5 races are some of the fastest and hardest he has raced, simply because the riders dont now how to race. He says attacks come outta nowhere all the time and nooone wants to lose the attacker.

I still think I might be competitive with my single speed. There is one power climb in the crit which may propose a gearing challenge. But I may be able to manage.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Sheepo- Do you race CX?


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Sheepo- Do you race CX?


Yeah! Love that stuff. Sort of...

Have you tried it?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Sheepo said:


> I look forward to hearing how it goes. My LBS owner says I shouldnt do my first crit on a single speed. He says the cat 5 races are some of the fastest and hardest he has raced, simply because the riders dont now how to race. He says attacks come outta nowhere all the time and nooone wants to lose the attacker.
> 
> I still think I might be competitive with my single speed. There is one power climb in the crit which may propose a gearing challenge. But I may be able to manage.


Cat 5 crits are fast because of that and the shorter duration. There may be a few really strong riders who are simply getting in another race or two before they can upgrade. It's still not easy or supposed to be easy.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah I figure. I would be interested how I do being a pretty fit rider who is a fast sprinter. But ill probably have a geared road bike built up by then so I may never try SSing a crit. 

Im super competitive in geared cats in XC and cross on my SS but I know its a 100% different animal.

I know, pretty crazy that im on RBR even though im road bike less. I joined for the cross forums and for my future road endeavors.

FYI, Im building a CAAD 10 at this point so I can officially start shaving my legs when that is done.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 5, 2009)

That Zen-like state does not only apply to SS crits but all SS racing...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

My uncle used to race his track bike at local crits in NJ back in the 80s. The way he tells the story, he was getting away with something. He doesn't race anymore.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

foto said:


> My uncle used to race his track bike at local crits in NJ back in the 80s. The way he tells the story, he was getting away with something. He doesn't race anymore.




if current usac rules applied then, he did... gotta have a fw and a working brake on each wheel for road races


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Well I raced a crit on my single speed today. If any of the readers are from the Bay Area, it was the Cat 4 race of the Early Bird series. The bike felt great. 53X16 was enough for first two laps before I got crashed out. 

We were going 22-24mph on a straight and a few guys touched wheels. Two or three guys went down and I put on the brakes and started to steer around the melee. A guy who had been next to me swerved abruptly to avoid the crash, careening into my front wheel with his rear wheel. This sent me over the bars and onto the tarmac where I was run over by a couple other guys. The crash wasn't bad -- I have some road rash on my elbow, shoulder, and hip but no broken bones. The bike is fine but the helmet is ruined with a through and through crack. 

Here's the worst part: My GoPro was mounted and powered up, only it wasn't recording. There was no memory card in in! 

I have a training camp this coming weekend but plan on racing another crit using this bike on the 22nd. These are training races the placing isn't recorded; I'll be more aggressive next time. Maybe I'll try for an early break away or flyer with 1800 meters to go. I'll definitely GoPro with a memory card next time.


----------



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, how's it going?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

heedongyee said:


> Well, how's it going?


Everything is great except that there hasn't been an appropriate race for this setup in a few months. 

I raced the bike in a couple early bird crits back in January and it was no problem, aside from getting crashed out in one of them. There was no chance of me getting dropped in those cat 4 races. But I didn't really try to contest the sprint after being crashed out in the first race -- the races aren't even scored anyway. The Early Bird series is known as the Squirly Birds for a reason. It's as though people forget how to hold their line out there. But I digress. 

Hellyer Velodrome opened back up and I removed the brakes to race there. So the bike isn't really set up as a SS anymore; it's back to being a track bike. The switch takes less than 30 minutes and I'll turn it back into a SS crit crusher when the right races come up. What's the right race? I figure there are two things which will give me trouble: Hills and hairpins. 

Next time I find a crit with no hills or hairpins I'll race it on my track bike. I can confidently say that those who thought I could not be competitive on a SS were wrong.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

I think SS stands for super sonic not super slow, Great job and continue to kick butt.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

James Zaldua wins the Torrance Crit 35+ 3/4 on a single speed: 











^ it's not me; I raced in SLO and placed second on a geared bike today :/


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

That's an interesting P4 set-up.


----------

